# STBXH Bought me tickets for my birthday



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

My Birthday is coming up and I called stbxh to tell him I will be putting tickets on the credit card for the rockettes christmas show, I will be taking my son for my birthday, He stops me and says no dont get them, I want to get them for you. I said fine, hey why not I mean its silly he was paying for them anyway, I guess it just made him feel better getting them. good thing to cause he got us the better seats. Guilt is a powerful thing. Wait till he finds out a guy friend of mine is sending a limo to pick my son and I up. Happy Birthday To Me.


----------

